# Is it Crazy to drive 15 hours???



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If I did that, my husband would have me committed, but he doesn't understand how much I am committed!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> If I did that, my husband would have me committed, but he doesn't understand how much I am committed!!!


Yes, but isn't your husband a vet? So, atleast you both love animals!! Not that my husband does not love the girls.....I just do not think he wants to spend all of our money (especially just getting married not even a year ago) on Remi! I think he understands that we need to though! Hopefully! 

I just hope she comes to a show around me somewhere (even half way).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We are both vets, but he does not love dog shows... tolerated it when I was only doing obedience. But when he caught on that winning your class got you no points unless you were "Winners", he was totally disillusioned. He hates to hear me talk about structure and (oohhh!) our dogs' conformation faults. He could care less about angulation, upper arm, tail set, need I go on. And honestly in this area, some judges are totally picking the golden pros and it is obvious. That's why I liked the New England Sporting Association Show last weekend as clearly with few handlers, there were better chances for the rest. And it was my idea to have 6, then when I had the opportunity to get my stud fee pup (returned by paying the stud fee), it made 7 and my "long suffering " husband "allowed" it because it was important to me... Yes, he loves the dogs, but 2 would've been plenty!!!! for him. And yes, it is tons of money.... with conformation and obedience titles.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> We are both vets, but he does not love dog shows... tolerated it when I was only doing obedience. But when he caught on that winning your class got you no points unless you were "Winners", he was totally disillusioned. He hates to hear me talk about structure and (oohhh!) our dogs' conformation faults. He could care less about angulation, upper arm, tail set, need I go on. And honestly in this area, some judges are totally picking the golden pros and it is obvious. That's why I liked the New England Sporting Association Show last weekend as clearly with few handlers, there were better chances for the rest. And it was my idea to have 6, then when I had the opportunity to get my stud fee pup (returned by paying the stud fee), it made 7 and my "long suffering " husband "allowed" it because it was important to me... Yes, he loves the dogs, but 2 would've been plenty!!!! for him. And yes, it is tons of money.... with conformation and obedience titles.


That is too funny! Your husband sounds exactly like mine! He does not understand and he will probably never understand! I know he knows I love it and that is why he is okay with it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband plays hockey 3 nights /week, so both of us have our passions.... and he likes to golf and play tennis with one of our sons in the summer. But he will never "get" dog shows!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think 15 hours is a long drive but I would do it if I were you. I would probably build it into a show weekend though  My husband is not very into showing either. I go to most shows myself at this point, but that's fine with me. I'd rather not have him there if he doesn't enjoy it!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

To me, it is really far. However, if you've really been looking for that long and this one is the only one that cuts the mustard- I'd do it. You have to be comfortable with who has your dear Remi.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Teddy went to his breeder 17 hours away and his handler is 19 hours away. I've done the drive A LOT. If your baby starts winning and getting points who cares IT'S worth it! My husband has his hobby the Pontiacs and I have mine the Goldens. He bitches, but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey pm me who you think you are going with or just get with me on facebook I check it a lot more.


----------

